# my NYCD experience...



## jonask (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi everybody!

this is one of my happiest growths,it was a bit shaky at beginning had some prob with seeds but things are going along and seems fine,
it is the happiest because i'm growing my favourite cannabis of all times... NYCD.

this is only my second growth but wanna share this experience with u all

I'm growing in soil (light-mix from Biobizz) under one 400HPS lamp, it's actually in the 1st week of 18/6, so i still i have a long way ahead...

all plants started from seed and besides the NYCD im also growing 2 skunk plants from sensiseeds (same as my previous crop, really happy with it),
4 plant have a 2 week delay from the other 4 so i have a contrast of 5 nodes plants with nearly form first true leafs seedlings 







so has it develops i will be posting

peace


----------



## Londoner (Nov 2, 2008)

Wahey, and were off.

Ding ding round two lol

Yay, first one here too, best seat in the house  

All the best mate and good luck, but we all know you dont need luck lookin at the first grow of yours


----------



## jonask (Nov 4, 2008)

yesterday i changed pots for the last time, so i will keep them in these 5,5Lt. till i cut them down, I ended up changing them all...

I keep forgetting that this pots (1Lt.) only last like a week, after that period you risk getting rootbound, but 
everything went smootly, a bit tricky the small ones though but i managed


----------



## jonask (Nov 5, 2008)

hi all

I know that I'm not a experienced grower, but I always thought that it was only 2 stems per node when growing from seed!?
making kinda like a cross shape viewed from the top!

it looks like I found 3 stems on the same node in one of my NYCD...


----------



## jonask (Nov 5, 2008)

and the plants look fine!! all leafs stretch towards the light, no more droppy!

so everything went well

...although it kinda looks like the plants already start asking for N, but i'm still gonna hold my horses with the nutes!
because just added fresh soil, so gonna wait a week or so and see what happens!


----------



## jonask (Nov 18, 2008)

ok, one month under 18/6...

and for now at least 2 of my NYCD are females ehehe (have already preflower), 

the triploid that now has become a tetraploid still haven't showed sex and it's really not the healthiest one
or maybe i still haven't guess what's going on! at first i thought it would be N but now it looks like a Sulfur deficiency
(young leaves lime green, hook downward) and according to what i found out this can happen because of high PH or
excessive Calcium, i automatically exclude this last option because i use RO water (i start with EC 0.0) I admit that
my RO water PH is high (around 8,5) but I always lower the PH to 6,3 before feeding/watering! ... so i'm kinda 
i'm thinking in giving just plain water for now! i'm afraid to make it worst if i start to mess up much

any advice or opinion is welcome!


----------



## dragonbud (Nov 18, 2008)

Those sure are some trippy ass leaves. Really healthy looking. I got the red diesel from Barneys started and I'm hoping to get some diesel traits (especially the Grapefruit taste).


----------



## Londoner (Nov 19, 2008)

Fantastic mate


----------



## jonask (Nov 29, 2008)

tomorrow I'm gonna switch the light to 12/12...

so this is the last day on 18/6

I let them veg some more weeks this time, all plants have pre-flowered (at least 4 are females) the other 4 still can't be sure. The tallest plant is about 50cm. I has very happy to find another new york diesel polyploid plant in my grow so now it's 2 eheh

*preflower in one NYCD*






*the other polyploid*










*the last day on 18/6...*


----------



## mixin (Nov 29, 2008)

those girls are going to reach for the sky i promise you. i had to supercrop my like crazy then support the cropped branches from the top with fishing line. it really lets me get maximum light to my girls.

yours look great! check out my new grow journal too in my sig. check out the forked head on one of my nycd girls! i love it! by the way, out of my 3 nycd growing, 2 have the 3rd fan leaf like yours were showing. they really look cool


----------



## jonask (Nov 30, 2008)

*bigger picture*
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/55063/1_last_day_18_6.jpg



.


----------



## mixin (Dec 1, 2008)

jonask said:


> *the other polyploid*


i have 2 of the triple fan leaved ones growing right now too. i hope the extra leaf means extra potent!!!!


----------



## dragonbud (Dec 4, 2008)

Very pretty plants. The polyploids do look cool, leaves popping out all over the place. Those NYCD seeds are sure expensive, they know what they want to make on them.


----------



## jonask (Dec 11, 2008)

Week 1 - 12/12
ok first week flowering it's done!

out of 6, 4 are female! this weekend I'm going to put the males in a friend house so i can collect some pollen for making some seeds later!

I' am currently feeding with bloom nutes, last measures: EC 1.0 / PH 6,3

two of the plants that had sulfur deficiency where treated with epson salts


----------



## jonask (Dec 17, 2008)

the NYCD really are going up i will probably supercrop the main stem so i can get the side branches to develop a bit more... 
but gonna leave the nice polyploid untouched let's see what mother nature prepare for me 

as i noticed the skunk plants are developing much quicker than the NYCD (more bud development) but a bit smaller
than the NYCD and also if compared with last grow, that was this skunk

the tallest NYCD is 70cm the smallest 65cm and the skunk's 50cm/40cm

EC:1.0
PH:6.3
Temp: 25ºC
RH:40%












*the polyploid... the stem is almost rectangular rounded corners *

























one of the males was supercropped, (now is outdoors in a friends house) waiting for some pollen to be released,
i just supercroped it for practice cause i've never done it before, so i thought trying on it first in the male if things
went wrong ...too bad but it was just a male 
...and it looks fine






Peace


----------



## mixin (Dec 19, 2008)

damn they look super healthy! my nycd are on day 50 of flowering and seem to be kind of just chillin and not quite ready to swell up yet (hope its really soon). they technically should be done in 20 more days but i am not sure now. i don't know if my supercropping of them while they were in 12/12 could possibly delay flowering a little or not?


----------



## jonask (Dec 19, 2008)

my guess is that it delays, anything that stresses the plant make it take longer to finished


----------



## jonask (Dec 20, 2008)

i did it!.. it's difficult doing it the first time though because I'm consciously breaking something I love
it's almost like a leap of faith ...eheheh anyway i did it on 2 NYCD

gonna leave one of the NYCD untouched (as well the skunks cause i no they don't grow that tall)
because I always like to see untouched plants final 'picture' and I dunno if i'm lucky or not but i think
i'm getting some purple already in the leaves of the 'untouched' NYCD

*some pict's*
















*12 hours later:*











let's see what happens...


----------



## dragonbud (Dec 20, 2008)

Marijuana torture, too cool. Good looking plants


----------



## scottiedoo (Dec 20, 2008)

those are gonna stretch a a bit more throughout the next couple weeks... be ready for that.. they got some nice fat main stems though! looking real good.. they'll be able to support all the fat juicy budz that'll be growin'.. be sure to keep that male pollen away tho...


----------



## jonask (Dec 23, 2008)

They look fine!

Buds sites are now more visible,
already have some purple appearing on one of my NYCD,
the polyploid looks like a little monster (really curious of what coming out of there) and the skunks are looking great 
alot of tops showing (although one of the skunk plants is with some yellows leaves, more than all others!? don't really know
why! lack of N ... maybe!?)
the plants that I supercroped look recovered, but i still can't see noticeable development on side branches, maybe it takes
a bit longer...

also raised EC to 1.5 and one of the NYCD was slightly affected (showed signs of overnute the leaves curled a bit but nothing
serious i think












*the polyploid main bud*











*the 2 supercropped NYCD*










*one of the skunk's*






*some purple on one of the NYCD*


----------



## scottiedoo (Dec 23, 2008)

that wide bud is wicked! lookin' nice!!!


----------



## thenotorious420 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's nuts man, super healthy plants!!! If you don't mind me asking how does the polyploid occur?

peacee


----------



## GlassFreak (Dec 29, 2008)

man you got some trippy ass budds there man! if it were me i would have just acted and seen if the next node after that 3 brancher was a 3 brancher and if no snip the top right above it so you could get 3 tops... but that one wide budd looks sooooooooooo trippy..... wohhhhhhhh.........


----------



## mixin (Dec 29, 2008)

jonask said:


> *the polyploid main bud*


wow! theres your mom keeper if you ask me! i will definately be sticking around to check out how that baby turns out for you!!!!!!! pull some clones now just incase you haven't because a closet of those would be sick!!!

out of my 3 nycd i have budding now there is one that developed a double headed cola and is definately the best producer of the bunch. the top cola has filled in a bunch and turned into about a 6 inch wide cola now. i am on day 60 right now and have a bunch of pics you may be able to give you something to look forward to. i am really loving nycd and can't wait to continue growing it. i i have clones so it will be great

crystal production appears to really be increasing at day 60 so hopefully they are in for a big swell until harvest day!

here is a close up view of my fattest cola


----------



## homegrwn (Dec 29, 2008)

nice shit man keep it up!!


----------



## Londoner (Dec 29, 2008)

Lookin good ma man, that polyploid cola is some crazy shit


----------



## jonask (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks guys! i have alot of hope in the polyploid as well! 

...nice to see you around Londoner!


----------



## jonask (Dec 30, 2008)

here it goes week 4 report:

not much to say 

let the pict's speak for themselves 

EC: 1.7
PH:6.3
TEMP: 25ºC
RH:45-50%

sorry for lousy quality picts (can't upload no more!!)
on the attachments there are some of the same with a little better quality!

*the NYCD*
























*and i did it again...supercrop!*










*the polyploid*



















*the skunk*


----------



## jonask (Jan 5, 2009)

half the way is done!

5 more weeks and i will be harvesting (I hope...)

buds are formed in all tops,
from the NYCD looks like i will have at least 3 different phenos still need to wait a bit longer to be really sure!
and the 2 skunk plants i have look amazing with already so many trichomes visible in the surrounding leafs

this last watering i flushed all the plants with just PH'ed H2O the last feeding was really too strong so it
caused some of my skunk leafs to burn a bit so now I know not to raise the EC higher than 1.5 

besides the usual things everything is going smoothly... ahh one more thing today i bought a dehumidifier let's see if
it was a nice investement
(i've been having high humidity at the dark cycle around 75/80% dropping to 45/50% when the light is on, so i mainly
want to use it in the night cycle...
and I think it will be handy for the harvest)

enough words... let's see some picts:










*some of the lower buds:*





*the polyploid...*





*the skunk's...*


----------



## jonask (Jan 7, 2009)

tonight i made the first attempt in making some seeds! 

gear used:
&#8226; some pollen (that i collected from both my NYCD males)
&#8226; bought a very thin brush







just hope I did it right! it would be great to have a stash of seeds of NYCD for my next crop!! :canabis: 

I was always curious about 'real' pollen and how the male polen sacks really look like! some pict's under 20x and 400x scope...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 7, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR DB.here some 2009 january bud.not bad for 2 gal.3 footers,lol.thier loaded , containers.Blue Moonshine. on the right is sensi Hashplant, strong weed....yea fixing to get m=e a new lense for my d60 , i guess a 18-55 would be a good close up lense,huh.oops sorry ..........., iaccidently clicked your journal,sorry bud.


----------



## jonask (Jan 7, 2009)

nice plants raiderman!

u are very welcome on this thread!

and a happy new year to you to

cheers


----------



## mixin (Jan 9, 2009)

damn man! looking awesome and very cool pics of the trichomes and pollen sacks!!! i wouldn't mind having a handful of nycd seeds too. i was hoping for 70 days on my nycd i am growing now but i looks like it will take longer than that. maybe 13-14 weeks total. i think it will be worth the extra wait. i am going to have some more trichome shots coming soon of them too!

here is a few from day 62


----------



## jonask (Jan 9, 2009)

wow beautiful tric shots! what lens u use!? and since i'm asking! what camera...?
my macro shots was taken with a USB microscope from Celestron and for the pict's I have a nikon D40 but i can't get that level of quality macros (someday i wil buy a macro lens) ...really beautiful close ups


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 9, 2009)

this is the sickest looking buds i have ever seen 
no shit
is it blue because of the lights or thats the colour 
i like ur style
you rock +rep
if i knew how to it lol


----------



## mixin (Jan 10, 2009)

jonask said:


> wow beautiful tric shots! what lens u use!? and since i'm asking! what camera...?
> my macro shots was taken with a USB microscope from Celestron and for the pict's I have a nikon D40 but i can't get that level of quality macros (someday i wil buy a macro lens) ...really beautiful close ups


thanks! i was using a canon rebel 450d xsi and the lens is the canon mp-e. i was also using a ring flash. it takes some patience and cropping in photoshop to get that sweet spot.

keep up the good work! i will be watching definately


----------



## jonask (Jan 13, 2009)

*week 6*

some picts...











*skunk (1)*









[






*skunk (2)*










*NYCD (1)*




















*NYCD (2)*















*NYCD (3)*



















*NYCD (4)*


----------



## josh4321 (Jan 13, 2009)

very nice plants bro


----------



## jonask (Jan 19, 2009)

some picts...
















*NYCD (1)*



























*NYCD (2)*




















*NYCD (3)*










*lower buds *







*NYCD (4)*












*SKUNK (1)*











*Seeded buds*
looks like i will be having some seeds ...it worked


----------



## jonask (Jan 19, 2009)

ohh no!!... I think I fell in love with a plant 

just lovely...


----------



## dsn (Jan 19, 2009)

They look awesome!


----------



## jonask (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks


----------



## wake (Jan 22, 2009)

whoaaa
that poly is amazingg

nice shots!


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks amazing, I am sorry if I missed it in your other posts. Did you order your seeds or were they obtained locally? I only ask because I too love NYCD, and if its possible to order those type of genetics I am all over it. Thanks again


----------



## jonask (Jan 25, 2009)

i took alot of picts today...
sorry if it makes the page too slow






















*#*

























*#*





































*#*


----------



## jonask (Jan 25, 2009)

*#*






















*# the skunk*






















*Some seeded pods*


----------



## dsn (Jan 26, 2009)

Realy amazing!


----------



## jonask (Jan 28, 2009)

ok ...some are starting to get milky 

i would say at least full month or more for harvest the NYCD!

the skunk's are coming down as soon the seeds are ready... wich is gonna be around week 10


----------



## jonask (Feb 3, 2009)

i've started to flush the skunk's... probably one more week and they will be chopped, actually just waiting for the seeds to be ready

the NYCD are going along... although I don't see much new growing happening!
and the yield has nothing to do with what I've imagined...on week 9, but more important than yield is a dank smoke and that i'm pretty sure I will have. 
About feeding, still giving Sensi A+B, Overdrive and Carboload all from A.N. with the E.C. around 1.1 and PH always on 6.3












*# skunk 1*











*# skunk 2*











*# NYCD 1*
























*# NYCD 2*














































*# NYCD 3*
















*# NYCD 4*


----------



## Saint DRo587 (Feb 5, 2009)

i would love to do dirty things to these plants haha
you are one lucky man..

nice work


----------



## jonask (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks, but like I said before... beginners luck! eheh


----------



## MoppinSauce (Feb 6, 2009)

Sick stuff. That could be the prettiest single nug I have ever seen. Are you still rocking a single 400w? 

I am curious as to how many times you have flushed throughout the grow?

Keep up the good work brutha.


----------



## jonask (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks moppin
yes I only use one lamp of 400w HPS for vegging & flowering

about the flush... never did it

what I do is sometimes instead of watering with nutes I only use PH balanced H2O...
the quantity is the same as if it was a normal feeding watering

i think i did it 3 or 4 times now, the first was when changing from vegging nutes to bloom

even before harvest i don't 'flush' i just water as normal but with no nutes, pure H2O filtered on RO
(EC:0.0) for 2/3 weeks always with PH balanced on 6.3

hope it answer your questions


----------



## jonask (Feb 8, 2009)

today i cut down the skunk's 
both of them looked ready.. and have been flushing them for 2 weeks now...

they yield much less than last grow, but looks great anyway, being the only difference... the color (purple instead of green)

as far as trichomes my guess would be 10/70/20 for clear, milky and amber 

although, I left in both skunks to side branches still alive because they are not done yet with the seeds!
(also pollinated the skunk's with the NYCD polen) so i gonna leave a bit longer... maybe one more week
or so!

I'm expecting around 50gr.(maybe 40gr.) from both


some picts of the skunk's last day 

*day 70*

*skunk (1)*















*skunk (2)*
































this is how they were left... 






*drying...*















*the trichomes*






i just love harvest day :canabis:


----------



## dsn (Feb 8, 2009)

You realy know how to make pictures to show all it`s beauty! 
Great job, well done.


----------



## dsn (Feb 8, 2009)

And a question - did You grow them in those pots all the way through?


----------



## jonask (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks dsn

yep all the way through... 5,5 Lt. pots


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 9, 2009)

subsricbed, it all looks delicious


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

jonask said:


> thanks dsn
> 
> yep all the way through... 5,5 Lt. pots


question, where does your seedstock come from? What fucking camera are you using. SHIT!


----------



## jonask (Feb 9, 2009)

so after some fun this weekend... it's back to work

the NYCD still going on... 







*#1*















*#2*




















*#3*










*#4*







































and the whats left of the skunk's....


----------



## jonask (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks HookedOnChronic


----------



## jonask (Feb 9, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> question, where does your seedstock come from? What fucking camera are you using. SHIT!


this skunk is from Sensi seeds (sensi skunk) but these seeds from this grow are S1 I made from last grow

my camera is a nikon D40 but the trichomes shots are with a USB microscope
i got on ebay!

peace


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 12, 2009)

beautiful...kiss-ass +rep


----------



## jonask (Feb 12, 2009)

....lol


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 12, 2009)

+ rep for the outstanding work
the skunk is sensi seeds
the nycd is from where?


----------



## jonask (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks dagobaker

New York City Diesel is from Soma seeds
(somaseeds.nl)


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry if i missed it.....did u clone the strange monster looking female?


----------



## jonask (Feb 13, 2009)

no i didn't ...but gonna try to reveg it thou


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow ... Really all I can say brother. Truely a beautiful grow, if it weren't such a delight to smoke I'd grow those in my house. Definitely +Rep from a fellow Diesel lover too another, please make sure you include some yield totals as I'm now planning to order some SOMA NYCD for a perpetual grow. Keep those sexy pictures coming and finish as hard as you started my friend. Good luck with the harvest, try not to get stuck to your grow room walls 

KC


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 14, 2009)

i would clone a few lower branches and let them go back to veg also
takes about a month to root and revert


----------



## DrGreen007 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great New Site Boys Check It Out
Look Forward to seeing your journal ther hopefully


----------



## jonask (Feb 15, 2009)

*#1*
























*#2*










*#3*






*#4*


































gonna check trichomes tomorrow!


----------



## jonask (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## dagobaker (Feb 16, 2009)

u gonna flush the nycd for about a week?.......might be worth it
im thinking of experimenting with sweet for the second to last week of flowering and then rev. osmosis water or a flushing agent the last week
supposed to make it smoke cleaner and sweeter
uve go so much time and work......make it even better


----------



## jonask (Feb 16, 2009)

i will flush for at least 2 weeks, gonna go by trichomes ...20 - 30% amber sounds 
like the way to go...

but going to let them flower more time, around 2 weeks or so...


----------



## Ghost420 (Feb 16, 2009)

will a smoke report be included?


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 17, 2009)

There better be Ghost, I'll be upset if not... . Take the hint jonask 

KC


----------



## jonask (Feb 17, 2009)

*skunk (1)* 18 gr.











*skunk (2)* 26 gr.











44 gr of dried skunk

as far as smoke report i can say that ....what was I saying!!!

taste is smooth and leaves a nice long aftertaste in the tongue and it
will improve much more with a good cure



ohh.... and I have new seeds!! a cross i made with a NYCD male

wonder what's comming outta there 

peace


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice, nice, nice. That skunk came out beautiful, decent yield for you too after drying. Now you better get some of that Skunk x NYCD going on pretty sure, see how it reacts when the two are combined, the NYCD male is good for breedng. Don't be a lazy stoner and get a smoke report up 

KC


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 17, 2009)

man thats all so beautiful


----------



## dagobaker (Feb 17, 2009)

curious about the yield and smoke quality.......they both look primo.....makes me want to grow some soma nycd


----------



## jonask (Feb 18, 2009)

*day 80*
i would say 39-60-1 (for clear, milky and amber)


----------



## dontpanic (Feb 21, 2009)

wow...all i can think of keep it up man cant wait to see this NYCD harvested that one *polyploid is fuckingggggggggg CRAZY .... 
*


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 22, 2009)

So uh ... Jon ... where these pictures at brother? I'm fiending man. I'm sure you're absorbed with your babies, it's all good. But really, I need you to update . Peace and love man

KC


----------



## jonask (Feb 23, 2009)

from now on only plain water until i cut them down

i intent do do that in about 2 weeks... :woohoo:
(warning: long scrolling)













*#1*






















*#2*

























*#3*


























*#4*


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow ... let us please not put pictures in quotes ... what a waste of space and a bad flood of the thread. With that being said, how's the process coming JA? Harvesting number in yet ... ? . Get us updated mate, happy growing

KC


----------



## jonask (Feb 24, 2009)

i didn't understand why quotting the picts either....but thanks mate 

thinking in harvest in 2 weeks maybe (depends on trichomes color)


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 24, 2009)

jonask said:


> i didn't understand why quotting the picts either....but thanks mate
> 
> thinking in harvest in 2 weeks maybe (depends on trichomes color)


hahaha, sorry guys, didn't know that was gonna offend ya!! just kidding.... i don't really know what i'm doin on computers...


----------



## jonask (Feb 24, 2009)

no offense of what so ever... it's just that there is no need in quotting all the picts of the post again it makes the thread confusing that's all

u can edit and delete the pict links inside the quote

but fine for me either the ways!! i never get tired of watching my ladies


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Feb 24, 2009)

jonask said:


> no offense of what so ever... it's just that there is no need in quotting all the picts of the post again it makes the thread confusing that's all
> 
> u can edit and delete the pict links inside the quote
> 
> but fine for me either the ways!! i never get tired of watching my ladies


good stuff...neither do i, i'm in the growroom ALOT!!!


----------



## jonask (Feb 27, 2009)

hope it gets better... i think they need to have one more week flush ahead or more, but i would reaaaaaly like to harvest next week... 

I have a question: is it usual NYCD going over 100 days (anyone?)


some picts


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 27, 2009)

How I do love those microscopic pictures, those amber trichomes look intense, you're nearly done mate!! Be sure not to rush though JA, I would hate to see you sacrifice the really nice end-of-cycle resin build at the conclusion of flowering. You giving the girls a dark period before you pull them? I usually do 72 hours of darkness to really bring a close to flowering, no water for the last 5 days or so. Keep the updates coming bro, the finish line approaches 

KC


----------



## jonask (Mar 1, 2009)

and they are almost done... one more week of flush and it's harvest time!

... this week picts













*#1*




















*#2*

























*#3*




















*#4*


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 1, 2009)

you double posted and i still loved every second of it!!! i love those mutant looking giant colas, insane!! keep it up...the finish is near, just like me, i bet you can hardly contain yourself...peace


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 1, 2009)

Those are beautiful trees mate, just beautiful. Following this journal makes me want to order some NYCD tomorrow and get started!! I can't wait to see your yield numbers, I'm looking forward to that nice total for you Jon, +Rep for a beautiful grow my friend, hope the last stretch doesn't seem too long 

KC


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2009)

those are some pretty ladies brotha, are the nugs super dense or what?

and KC u said 72 hour dark period before harvest, what does this do? and why no water for the last 5 days? thanks!


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 1, 2009)

I like to make the plants search out that last bit of moisture in the soil and really stretch itself in the final days before harvest. The 72 hours of darkness is an effective way to make the plant think it's dying and fast so it pushes out the last bit of it's energy before it's harvested, increasing resin and density. I've tried grows with no darkness before harvest and I like the 72 hour method, I notice an increase in size and density and the plant is far easier to manicure as it's had a couple days to deprive the plant of its remaining nutrients.

KC


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2009)

very valid points sir +rep for educating me, that seems fully logical


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 1, 2009)

No worries, any time mate 

KC


----------



## jonask (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for the kind words....


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 2, 2009)

You deserve the kind words mate, did you see those pictures you posted ... ? . The damn site said I gave too much Rep in the last 24 hours, but I've been seeing some true impressive things. I'd rep you everyday there's pictures if I could JA 

KC


----------



## lawsofnaturetheoriesofman (Mar 2, 2009)

such a beautiful sight. absolutely brilliant job man. hope to get a similiar response from barneys red diesel. I believe that is a grow tent you are using correct? Hows did it conceal smell/light exposure? sorry if this was discussed, this truely is a journal, an auto biography of NYCD. thanks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2009)

man im blown away, that is possibly the weirdest thing ive seen since the tripod seed id never even heard of polypoid before. ive just started a cheese x nycd grow i cant wait to see how much of the nycd phenos it has! plus rep and much kudos to you jonask. you should email soma a pick of that man [email protected]


----------



## jonask (Mar 2, 2009)

KushCanuck said:


> You deserve the kind words mate, did you see those pictures you posted ... ? . The damn site said I gave too much Rep in the last 24 hours, but I've been seeing some true impressive things. I'd rep you everyday there's pictures if I could JA
> 
> KC


really appreciate the kind words KC ... just trying to do my best....

next grow it will be even better... going fully organic and biological... thats gonna be fun!!


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 2, 2009)

... Mouth is watering ... Cannot wait for you to unleash some full-scale nature JA, you'll do organics proud, I'm sure of it. Like DGT said above, you should definitely e-mail SOMA some pictures, you have one of the cleanest rooms I've seen in a while, and I've seen a lot of grow rooms mate. Keep it up, people keep checking in on this thread, there are tips to be had!

KC


----------



## jonask (Mar 2, 2009)

soma have already checked my grow!! thanks anyway, and he enjoyed more going trough the grow cycles than the plants itself ehehe... at least it's what i understand from his post

what you mean by ..."cleanest rooms I've seen "... lol

ehehe I don't particulary think it's that clean


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 2, 2009)

Psh ... Please don't make me track you down and whack you ... 


KC


----------



## jonask (Mar 2, 2009)

it would be much more clean if i closed the tent...


----------



## DWR (Mar 2, 2009)

looking realy nice man ! realy nice !!!!!! amazing grow


----------



## TokeAment (Mar 2, 2009)

Great job on that room. And the plants Are looking A+. I should have my Journal up soon, growing NYCD also


----------



## jonask (Mar 2, 2009)

just remember something i forgot to share...
(..week 13 picts, i keep changing the order... upps)

#3 is the best smelling pheno of all 4, even better than the purple grapefruit pheno 
(which for me would be #2)...if it is the so famous one!! i can't really describe it well...
is lemon with very very intense diesel with something else i cant say in words... really amazing

*#3 *






*#2*








and lucky for me ...without knowing... it was the one I choose to pollinate for seeds

sorry for my NooBism but what is it called this seed ...F2!?

i know that my dad and mom are from the same pack, but that doesn't necessary mean they are brother and sister...right! or is exactly the opposite...
would someone kindly clarify this to me, please.

alrighttt, posting some trichomes shots later on


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 2, 2009)

Same genetic heritage gives you F1 mate, your seeds are more than likely from the same mother (the seed producer(s) for SOMA with truest genes. You would have an F1 cross mate. The pictures look great, I'm glad to see you could fit another picture update into your busy schedule . You're almost there JA, keep it up, I'd +Rep you but apparently I used too much 

KC


----------



## jonask (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 2, 2009)

looks like 3 and 4 are a little ahead of 1 and 2 
are u gonna stagger harvests


----------



## Sadgazm (Mar 3, 2009)

truly kick ass, sitting grabbing goodisms from my bong and stumbling upon those dreamy pics makes me rethink my process. nuff respekt for the sexi trees. +Rep from ~SGZM~


----------



## ganjaman650 (Mar 8, 2009)

yo how bout an update?
NIce trees bro
props comen from Westside Cali


----------



## jonask (Mar 8, 2009)

after almost 14 weeks... it's done! :woohoo:

this are the picts just before the cut

*the purple pheno*








































*the half polyploid (and for me the best smelling pheno)*
















































*the foxtail pheno*







































*the polyploid*


































*drying*


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 8, 2009)

so wicked looking. the polypoid last pictures looks so crazy almost a perfect rectangle bud. great pics!


----------



## jonask (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## dsn (Mar 8, 2009)

You showed us all beauty of cannabis. Looks and they are amazing!


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see the final dried weight. Great job!


----------



## alex420cali (Mar 9, 2009)

mixin said:


> those girls are going to reach for the sky i promise you. i had to supercrop my like crazy then support the cropped branches from the top with fishing line. it really lets me get maximum light to my girls.
> 
> yours look great! check out my new grow journal too in my sig. check out the forked head on one of my nycd girls! i love it! by the way, out of my 3 nycd growing, 2 have the 3rd fan leaf like yours were showing. they really look cool


Exactly bro! Supercrop for max light and then Fishing line! Yup! check out my beast, youtube: supergrowplants


----------



## eric8313 (Mar 10, 2009)

pure sex dude. what was ur harvest( sorry if u already posted it i didnt see it)


----------



## jonask (Mar 11, 2009)

I've put them all in glass jars and now waiting for a nice cure...

meanwhile I took some picts and have the dry weight

and it was what I expect (a bit more actually) 202 grams (and still missing those nugs
that I still didn't cut for reveging, that should be extra 5/10 gr) :woohoo:












*purple pheno jar* 60gr.










*the half poly pheno jar* 42gr.










*foxtail pheno jar* 65gr.










*polyploid pheno jar* 35gr. :chin: this was supposed to be the heavy yielder!!...guess not










*my seeded bud jar* my precious







and this is what is left of those ladies... hopping that re-veg will work
(crossing my fingers here...)







can't wait to try this shitttttttttttt


----------



## wake (Mar 11, 2009)

haha they are so stripped! ill cross my fingers for you. +rep for eeeeverything


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 11, 2009)

It has been an absolute pleasure reading this entire thread. Awesome!


----------



## GOODTIMES09 (Mar 11, 2009)

so i have a question on your *polyploid pheno jar* your cola has way more hairs on the top was the top more potent that the rest or was it about the same.... by the way hell of a job on your crop


----------



## jonask (Mar 11, 2009)

i still haven't smoke it....


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 11, 2009)

once again bro, wonderful fucking grow, spot on!! we are both in the early stages of curing and my diesel ryder is crossed with NYCD, i absolutely love the smoke already! i'll be posting pics and final weight soon..how long you gonna go for? i'm goin for 20 days minimum.


----------



## northernred (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Big Big respect bredren.... can't wait for a smoke report.


----------



## jonask (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm gonna keep it in jars until all the weed is gonne! but the cure minimum 2 weeks...
although it's already smokeable ...


----------



## BudLvr (Mar 12, 2009)

jonask said:


> i'm gonna keep it in jars until all the weed is gonne! but the cure minimum 2 weeks...
> although it's already smokeable ...


 
Tell me youve tried atleast alittle by now. I doubt words could even come close to express the high and good feeling you get from either of theose plants. FKING BEAUTIFUL. Im actual buring a some Sour Deisel now while I look at your pics. Athough I had to pay for mine  ($50 1/ Kinda high price but WELL worth it. Probably would even pay more for yours  . But Im just egtting ready to start my first indoor crop (papaya) for practice and I was going to do some deisel as my next crop. LOVE the Deisel 
Take care and try and stay alive after smoking that stuff. You probably wont be l;eaving the house for awhile : )


----------



## jonask (Mar 13, 2009)

yesterday i did smoke my first joint of NYCD and it was amazing... it really tastes like the first time I smoked this weed in Amsterdam... exactly the same taste... lemon/ with a powerfull after taste and the high... almost psychedelic... completely uplifting high... 

i just said...WOW ...I did it... I remember yesterday why this is my favorite weed of all...

I tried the best smelling pheno... just hope the others will be as tasty as this one...

anyway it was very pleasent smoke... but as I keep saying it's going to be even better with a cure .... woohoooooo


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 13, 2009)

That is what I'm talking about JA, the moment I've been waiting for at least . I just bought an ounce of Sour Diesel and I remember why Diesel is one of my absolute favorite strains too mate. Wow man, this has been like watching a child for me man, vicariously through you of course, truly an experience. Thanks for the trip my friend

KC


----------



## jonask (Mar 13, 2009)

can't wait to try that sour diesel... just bought my new stash of seeds for my next grow....
Triesel (which is (Strawberry Diesel x New York City Diesel Female) x Alpha Diesel male) from AnnaC and
also got my hands on some sweeeeeet beans SourDiesel BX1.5 x Chemdog DD
plus the clones I will take from the reveg ..... ehehe

it gonna F*CKING greatttttttt


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 13, 2009)

jonask said:


> can't wait to try that sour diesel... just bought my new stash of seeds for my next grow....
> Triesel (which is (Strawberry Diesel x New York City Diesel Female) x Alpha Diesel male) from AnnaC and
> also got my hands on some sweeeeeet beans SourDiesel BX1.5 x Chemdog DD
> plus the clones I will take from the reveg ..... ehehe
> ...


awesome bro, great fucking idea!! where did ya get those beans, sounds like some phenomenal strains...i'm in love with diesel myself...even the auto diesel ryder i just finished is sooo tasty and dank..


----------



## diggitydank420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bonus! You're gonna be rockin' it hradcore, brah.


----------



## jonask (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 15, 2009)

what does the big nug (pics 7,8,9) near the lighter weigh? to get an idea of the weight
im guessing 3.6g's or so


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 15, 2009)

wow Jonask, you did a great fucking job! those pics are some drool material, i wish i could help ya blaze it! how's the taste?


----------



## jonask (Mar 15, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> what does the big nug (pics 7,8,9) near the lighter weigh? to get an idea of the weight
> im guessing 3.6g's or so


13.4 gr (0.47 oz)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 15, 2009)

what the fuck? a half bag nug, damn that must be dense


----------



## jonask (Mar 17, 2009)

of course after seeing Bubbleman thread this is almost shameful... eheh
but I tryed to do the best i could 

still havn't tried it, but this smell is amazing
the best smelling hash that ever I came across, I bet it's even tastier























*1*

























*2*

























*3*




















this is what I used for making the hash...






so I did everything possible to take the most advantage of these plants
(including re-vegging... hopping it works)

which let me to the conclusion that this grow is DONE!

thanks to everyone that participated in this thread and most important... 
those that HELP me out with this grow...

so for all u guys out there THANKS


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 17, 2009)

dude...


----------



## Saint DRo587 (Apr 1, 2009)

dude that weed and hash looooook the BOMB!! mad props son.


----------



## DWR (Apr 1, 2009)

u got way to much leaf materials in your hash..... last pic looks good..


----------



## jonask (Apr 1, 2009)

3 was nice, 2 was alright and 1 sucked


----------



## rasclot (May 9, 2009)

jonask said:


> 3 was nice, 2 was alright and 1 sucked


 great thread n journal im growin nycd at the mo their in 3 weeks n 6 days in veg how much taller did they grow wen u put them in 12/12 ras +rep


----------



## jonask (May 9, 2009)

thanks rasclot 

not really sure... it was around 40/50cm but as soon as I see preflowers it's when i change to 12/12... I always pick up all males before switching to 12/12


----------



## jonask (May 9, 2009)

thanks rasclot 

not really sure... it was around 40/50cm but as soon as I see preflowers it's when i change to 12/12... I always pick up all males before switching to 12/12


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 11, 2009)

One of the best journals I've seen. Just went page by page.

What's going on with the re-vegging? Any results yet? And how many seeds did you end up with?


----------



## dieselM8 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey m8
Amazing plants uve got there! Well done dude. I think you should leave much more fan leafs to minimize that huge stress for plants. Hope they will be ok.


----------



## lemonskunk man (Aug 25, 2009)

wen should i flower the nycd plant to keep it at a hight of 3anhalf feet some1 ket me no thanks


----------



## rasclot (Aug 28, 2009)

lemonskunk man said:


> wen should i flower the nycd plant to keep it at a hight of 3anhalf feet some1 ket me no thanks


 put them into 12/12 at 20 inches mate they will double in flowerin check out my nycd journal below in my sig ras


----------



## lemonskunk man (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks mate der bout that high now tiny bit bigger ill hav look at ur grow now thanks pal


----------



## coopdevillan (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome journal. I have a NYCD seed I popped from a friend and Im 99 % sure its fem. Ill clone soon and am very looking forward to growing some.


----------



## ozh420 (May 26, 2010)

Yes, I too have been blessed. Hope its a female, and if shes not, hes going to get crossed until i get one


----------



## speedy83 (Sep 14, 2012)

what is this sort of NYCD (Soma Seeds NYC Diesel)?
Sorry for my english it's Google I'm from Russia 
http://cannaseeds.ru/product_info.php?products_id=2118 this is it


----------



## speedy83 (Sep 17, 2012)

not prompt where to find NYCD with the same phenotype as you or I that is full of confusing other kind  that for a mane where there are please tell me if the link is not difficult.


----------

